# fly landing



## danielklaer (Dec 13, 2010)

Was mucking around thisarvo with flying insects. I need an off camera flash, my shutter speed is a max of 200 :-(


----------



## Frequency (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nicely captured; excellent angle;

Regards


----------



## Markw (Dec 13, 2010)

Woah.  How did you manage to even focus that fast?  This is something Id love to do one day.  I cant imagine Ill be seeing too many insects around here for some months now, though.  

Mark


----------



## danielklaer (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks guys 



Markw said:


> Woah.  How did you manage to even focus that fast?  This is something Id love to do one day.  I cant imagine Ill be seeing too many insects around here for some months now, though.



Pure luck haha. Though I helped bring about that luck by watching the patterns they flew in. Heaps of insects here mate, year round... Can't get away from the little buggers! (pun not intended)


----------

